# Pilotes Bootcamp pour Macbook Pro 15" fin 2013



## droyze (30 Octobre 2020)

Salut,

Je viens vers vous car je galère a installer les pilote bootcamp sur le windows 10 que j'ai installé,

Déjà avec l'assistant Bootcamp il bloque sur le téléchargement des pilote après avoir créé la clé USB,

Je suis donc allez chercher manuellement Bootcamp sur internet que j'ai dézippé et mis dans la clé USB.

Mais maintenant quand je le lance sur Windows il me dit "Boot Camp x64" n'est pas pris en charge par ce modele d'ordinateur"

Je regarde don sur internet et je fait un "msiexec /i bootcamp.msi" mais maintenant ça dit "Ce programme nécessite des privilèges élevés"

Enfin bref je m'en sors pas...HELP

EDIT : j'essaye de retelecharger via Boot Camp mais ça bloque...


----------



## Sly54 (30 Octobre 2020)

droyze a dit:


> Enfin bref je m'en sors pas...HELP


Poster au bon endroit augmenter les chances d'obtenir une aide pertinente 


*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------

